# Sinker Slides..... Your Thoughts



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I started using them this year & love them. I am probally diff from most, but I use all sorts of sinker styles on them. I just made my 1st batch of home made (poured) sinkers & even made some no rolls that I'm going to use with the slides. 

Here is a pic of some that I've been using.










Here is a pic of a rig that I would normally use (at least this year), the leader of corse would be longer. Sinker Slide, bead, swive, 6/0-8/0 Eagle Claw (yea go ahead & laugh) lazer Sharp Khale hook. Notice the top of the sinker. That is a carter pin sticking out. I made a bunch of them Sunday. They seem to work real well w/ the sinker slide.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Whoops almost forgot to say that if you want to keep the sinker stationary, you can wrap the line around the "T" on top of the slide.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey i like your no roll sinkers maan.. by the way, i'm a huge fan of eagle claw hooks.. you'll never laugh at anyone until you seen mine.. but hey, i'm catchin so i'm not bitchin'..  
anyway, nice sinkers maan.. maybe you can hook me up sometimes..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

ok, whats the advantage of this sinker slider, over just sliding your sinker on the line????


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Carter pin, named after the former president Jimmy Carter..LOL!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Goes to show you how much I know, I really thought they were calle Carter pins. HA! 

I like the slides becasue I can change sinker without retying everything, plus I've cut line on the sharp edges or burs that sinkers get from hitting the rocks & so forth. The slides have a very smooth hole. 

33... I used to use them in lakes only, but then tried them in rivers too and liked them just as well.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

snap SWIVEL, junior! a heckuva lot cheaper! :S


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Dip(yea i know)...but seems to me a lot of stuff for nothing....dont over complicate things...a simple hook, leader, heavy duty swivel and slip sinker..standard rig, nothing else needed. With large live baits i dont use a leader or swivel and let the sinker slide all the way down to the hook to keep the bait from going into snags.

But i guess use what YOU have confedence in,

Scott


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I would make a better rig if you could attach the sinker with something of lower test strength than the line, then in the event of a snag, you only lose the sinker & not the whole rig(maybe a fish too)

I got some of those ties they use on fire extinguishers, haven't used them, but I have some  The plan is to use a snap swivel on the line & the tie thru the sinker. Can still quick change the sinker, and it will still pop off at 10# of pressure.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Mellon I thought those things were pretty cool. I like the idea of protecting your line from burs or sharp edges you may get.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

MrFIsh.... That would be a nice setup. Let me know how it works.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Because we fish a lot of rocks we loose a lot of rigs I went the cheap route, Walmart beads and small wire ties. This is my quick change rig, Credit goes to Jigger as he developed the first and I just revamped his idea, weight goes on the snap swivel, when it gets hung on a rock a couple qiuck snaps the wire ties shears, rig comes back with the bead still on the line just grab a weight and a snap swivel and another wire tie your back in business. 30 second changeout.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Doc, not too bad. Looks good. I got 40 of those sinker slides for $2.00, so I was thrilled w/ the cheap price.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, my good friend..You do not need these for WALLEYE FISHING!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I've always used 3 way swivels with lighter line to sinker or in-line slip sinkers. Now I can do both, and quick release for weight changes. Every once in a while this ol' dog picks up some useful new tricks.... thanks gents!


----------

